
Frontier prepares for bankruptcy, regrets failure to install enough fiber - caution
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/04/frontier-prepares-for-bankruptcy-regrets-failure-to-install-enough-fiber/
======
hbcondo714
> significant under-investment in fiber deployment

Interesting, we are about to move into our new place and was originally going
to go with Spectrum for internet. They don't offer fiber in our area so I just
switched to Frontier and a technician will be coming out in a couple days to
setup a fiber line. The only issue is that Frontier has been charging their
fiber customers a $10/month rental fee even when the customer is using their
own router:

[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2019/07/front...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2019/07/frontier-customer-bought-his-own-router-but-has-to-
pay-10-rental-fee-anyway/)

------
samstave
This is going to be bad for all the norcal areas - where frontier is literally
their only option.

~~~
credit_guy
Bankruptcy (Chapter 11, which Frontier is seeking) does not mean ceasing
operations. It's only a restructuring of their debts, with an aim to return to
profitability.

